# Educational qualifications(subclass 189 Skilled-Independent)



## dheerajsharma1990 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi, I have little doubt on "Educational Qualification" in point based Skilled Independent(subclass 189) visa.

Under 15 Points, it is written:
"Documents that prove you have at least a Bachelor degree (including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters)"

I have done Bachelors Of Technology (in Computer Engg.), from one of the reputed,central government contorolled, institute of technology.Its "National Institue of Technology(NIT),Kurukshetra (Institute of National Importance)"

I have not done any Master or Honours.Do i fall in this 15 Points window?

Regards,
Dheeraj


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Dheeraj -

Honours or Masters not required to get the 15 points - the language in the document is poorly written. All that is required for the Bachelors points is a Bachelor Degree , but you only get the 15 points for your Bachelors as long as DIAC believes it is equivalent to an Australian Bachelors degree. If the institution who awarded you this degree is an accredited institution, then chances are good it will be considered equivalent, but DIAC always has the right to ask you to provide evidence that it's equivalent. This is done via a points test advice letter from either ACS or VETASSESS.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## dheerajsharma1990 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that vital information Mark.Now i would research if my institution would be considered as recognized standard on not.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

FYI Here's the ACS definition:

_"Recognized degree" means a degree normally awarded by a foreign educational institution, after successful completion of a program of study in ICT, in which the program has been -
 Accredited by the responsible accrediting body in that country, which is a signatory to the Seoul Accord, or 
 Evaluated by the ACS as being equivalent to a degree accredited by the ACS or a signatory of the Seoul Accord. These programs do not appear on the list of qualifications formally recognized under the Seoul Accord._


----------



## dheerajsharma1990 (Feb 9, 2013)

okay..i would dig deeper now..Thanks


----------



## Tariq.guroo (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Dheeraj,

I believe most of the Indian degrees are considered equivalent. I myself got both of my Bachelors and Masters degrees as equivalent to Australian. Since you anyhow have to do an assessment for applying a visa, go ahead with the assessment and you'll be sure once you get the result with no doubts left.

Thanks,
Tariq


----------



## jitnad (Mar 26, 2013)

Tariq.guroo said:


> Dear Dheeraj,
> 
> I believe most of the Indian degrees are considered equivalent. I myself got both of my Bachelors and Masters degrees as equivalent to Australian. Since you anyhow have to do an assessment for applying a visa, go ahead with the assessment and you'll be sure once you get the result with no doubts left.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have a query regarding the Independent visa (sub 189). I am having 6.9 years experience in IT from reputed companies. Though i have completed my bachelor of engineering but after that i got job in IT and continued my professional career over there.
I have few doubts regarding the Independent visa (sub 189):
Is there any impact to apply for skill assessment in ACS as i have completed my engineering in chemical.
Till now i have been in 6 projects where i have worked as system administrator and developer role as well so i am little bit confused on witch ANZSCO code i will chose systems administrator or software engineer.
While skill assessment in ACS shal i have to choose general skill assessment of 450 Australian dollars or RPL one 500 australian dollar. And what impact we may faced if i chosse general skill assessment.
If i apply the Independent visa (sub 189) independently without migration agent whether any problem is there for getting visa.
If the visa application failed whether the visa fee is refundable.
What are the chances of getting visa for indian IT people and what is the job market overe there.

Looking for your response.


----------



## Tariq.guroo (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Jitnad,

ACS usually verifies your work experience and education to see if it id upto the standards as required by the Dept of Immigration. 

If your application and profile is decision ready then you can go ahead and lodge the application without an agent. By decision ready, I mean an application which is against a proper ANZSCO code with the skills, education and work experience relevant to the quoted occupation. 

I would suggest that you check with website og ACS and look out for the more information on the occupations. Then as per the role and responsibilities of each role, you need to select one occupation, either System Administrator or Software Engineer. Then apply for the skills assessment with ACS. You need to get Skills Assessment and not RPL.

I hope this clarifies your doubts.

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Thanks, 
Tariq


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Jitnad -

As your degree is not an IT related degree (Chemical Engineering), you will need to get an RPL Skills Assessment from ACS. They will not assess a non-IT degree - if you need to get your Chem Eng. degree assessed, you need to do that through VETASSESS and their points test advice letter process.

You should look carefully at the ACS guide to occupations and note which one your skills conform most closely to - they are very picky about this. If your work experience does not align with the specific responsibilities for the occupation code you choose, you may not be given full credit for your work experience by ACS towards the RPL skills assessment.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## jitnad (Mar 26, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Jitnad -
> 
> As your degree is not an IT related degree (Chemical Engineering), you will need to get an RPL Skills Assessment from ACS. They will not assess a non-IT degree - if you need to get your Chem Eng. degree assessed, you need to do that through VETASSESS and their points test advice letter process.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark and Tariq for your response.
Please correct me if i am wrong.
I will submit the following copy attached while i am doing skill assessment:
Passport True copy and attested by gazetted officer.
Bachelor of Chemical Engineering completion certificate and 8 semesters attested copy with start and completion date.
Employment certificate of my current and previous employer with proper attested. Which detailed my work experience(6.9 years).
RPL of two projects one is from current employer and other from the previous employer. Need the template of the RPL submission document. Please send one template.
(As you have mentioned i have done Bachelor of chemical engineering and worked as a software professional so need to submit RPL. Please correct me if i am wrong).
I am having work experience certificate as senior software engineer designation from previous employer(5.1 years), and currently as application consultant(1.8 years). But i have also worked in ECM domain which is related to administration profile.
So, please let me know whether i will select software engineer or systems administration.
Or anything else is required while submitting the skill assessment, as per my knowledge it will require 500 AUD.

Please provide your important update in this regard.
Thanks!!!


----------



## dheerajsharma1990 (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks for this vital info. i would now go ahead and prepare for IELTS 



Tariq.guroo said:


> Dear Dheeraj,
> 
> I believe most of the Indian degrees are considered equivalent. I myself got both of my Bachelors and Masters degrees as equivalent to Australian. Since you anyhow have to do an assessment for applying a visa, go ahead with the assessment and you'll be sure once you get the result with no doubts left.
> 
> ...


----------



## KaranSharma (May 3, 2013)

Dear Jitnad and other senior members,

My Name is priyanka sharma. My husband is also applying for 189 subclass. We have few doubts.

1. Before Marriage, My Name was Priyanka Bharti. Now it is priyanka Sharma ( we have got it endorsed only on marriage certificate). whereas all my documents say Bharti only. should we mention this in the EOI for the question of "name change" ? or that is not required. If we have to mention that, then is marriage certificate a good enough of proof for name change...or is there any other document also that we need to produce to support the name change thing.

2. We have recently moved to Mumbai from Noida [ just 4-5 months back]. and staying on a rented apartment here. in the address column, do we need to fill this temporary address ? is it linked to Police clearacne certificate (PCC) in anyway ? or should we furnish the permanent address of Noida only ?? basically is it mandatory that you furnish the current address only even if it is not permanent ??

3. About PCC -- as we have recently moved to Mumbai, should we apply for PCC in mumbai only or we can also apply for the same in noida itself ? will police consider this short duration for providing PCC or is there any other process that we need to follow?

4. Spouse names are not endorsed on our passports. Is that a mandatory thing for PCC or is that required anywhere in this whole process? we have marriage certificate as a proof of relation.

Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks
Priyanka


----------



## Tariq.guroo (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Priyanka,

Here is my response.

1. The primary name that you'll have to use on EOI is the name on your passport. However, there is a section after your name where it asks that whether you are known by any other name, here you can mention your other surname as in your marriage certificate.

2. You haven't mentioned that till when you will be staying in Mumbai. Once you submit the EOI, you'll receive the invitation from skill select. After receiving the invitation, you'll have to apply for visa. If for this whole process you'll be going to stay in Mumbai only then you need to mention this address, otherwise you can continue with your permanent address only.

3. Getting PCC in India is a tedious process. You need to submit a request at the passport office from where your passport was issued. If its in Noida, then you need to submit the request there itself. PCC is a document that is issued by Passport Office, so it has no limitation of city or state.

4. A PCC does not need any proof of the relation. It is issued to an individual. You and your husband will have to apply as separate applicants and you will separately receive your PCC's.

But i think you have quoted PCC wrongly in your last question as I believe you mean EOI and not PCC. Let me answer that as well. For proving your relationship, your marriage should be valid as per Australian Law and Australian law says that if your marriage is valid in the country where you have married then it is valid in Australia as well. so your marriage certificate is fine as a proof but make sure that it is endorsed or signed my a magistrate.

I hope i have been able to answer all your queries.

Thanks,
Tariq


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

WOW....as an Aussie it takes over 6 months to bring my wife here...n still waiting...


----------



## KaranSharma (May 3, 2013)

Hi All,

We have lodged the application and paid the fees also for 189 subclass. We have uploaded the documents also.

Need to know what is the next step now?? should we go ahead and get the medicals and Police clearance done ?

or should we wait for a case officer to be assigned first and only when he asks, we should go for medical and police verification?

Please suggest.

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

We generally advise our clients that once the sc189 visa application is lodged, they immediately get health and police checks done.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## jjacobs (Aug 12, 2013)

*Eductional Qualifications with honours*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Dheeraj -
> 
> Honours or Masters not required to get the 15 points - the language in the document is poorly written. All that is required for the Bachelors points is a Bachelor Degree , but you only get the 15 points for your Bachelors as long as DIAC believes it is equivalent to an Australian Bachelors degree. If the institution who awarded you this degree is an accredited institution, then chances are good it will be considered equivalent, but DIAC always has the right to ask you to provide evidence that it's equivalent. This is done via a points test advice letter from either ACS or VETASSESS.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

I'm currently on a temporary visa till October 2014. I just received my IELTS score of at least 7. I have a similar question about the Educational Qualification. I have an B.Eng(IT) degree that has been assessed by Engineers Australia. However, I did not receive Honours with my degree. I want to clarify if I am eligible for the 15 points under the "Educational qualifications at time of invitation" section.

Thanks for your time

jjacobs


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Jjacobs -

Honours are not necessary for the 15 points - the key is that EA assesses your degree as equivalent to an Australian Bachelor Degree on the AQF (Australian Qualifications Framework) or higher. 

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## goin2oz (Aug 11, 2013)

Friends, 

Pls suggest how ACS will treat 2 years part time post graduate diploma in computer applications (PGDCA). Do we need 2 years or 4 years post qualification in this case ?

Has anyone submitted full time bachelor degree + part time PG diploma (while working)?

Thanks,


----------



## aazo001 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Help Required*

Hello Mark,

Thanks for providing your valued help. I have some doubt regarding the points for educational qualification. My ACS evaluation states 
"Your Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist from Microsoft completed May 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing."
and
"Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science & Engineering from XXXX University completed in June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing."

I am from India and both my above mentioned education are from India. I am not sure how many points I can claim for these?Can I claim 15 points for bachelor degree and 10 points for the diploma?

Also, In order to claim spouse points (5 points) I have got my wife's skills assessment and her ACS states :-
"Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science & Engineering from XXXX University completed in June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing."
Her IELTS score is 9,8.5,6.5,7.5
Her work experience is also around 3 years in IT(after 2 years deduction by ACS)

Are these sufficient for claiming 5 points for spouse?

I am little confused and want to make sure about the points before I fill EOI.

Your help will be much appreciated.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Aazo -

Based on the info you've provided, you may be able to claim the 15 points for your bachelor degree since it's been assessed by ACS as equivalent to an AQF Bachelor Degree. You can only claim for one degree, so you would not also get the 10 points for the diploma despite the fact it's been assessed.

Re: partner points, there are 3 requirements for the 5 partner points: 1) the partner qualifies age-wise (ie, under 50 years old at time of invitation), 2) must have at least 6 on all bands of IELTS, 3) must has successful skills assessment in an occupation on the same occupation list as yours. As it appears from the info you posted that she meets all three (assuming age), it would appear you may be able to claim 5 partner points for her. Would need to review your case details and documents to give you any specific advice.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## aazo001 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks Mark for your response. It is really helpful.

Currently in my scenario I have 60 points but recently the cut offs for some of the occupations including ours(261313- Software Engineer) the cut offs have been increased to 65 so I doubt really that I will get any invite. We are trying that somehow we get to 65 points (we have given my wife's IELTS in reval hoping to get additional 0.5 mark reqd) but all this has lead to a long wait and delay in the entire process.Can you point me to any document which I can refer to make sure what all proofs are required to prove the points claimed in EOI..I want to double check everything dont want the rejection... 

I was also going through the forums for Employer sponsored Visas, but could not get much info..I was hoping if u could shed some light on it...Is it also EOI driven ? Its not point based I am aware...but do employers select any EOI profiles.. whats the success rate for that?I know that my skill is niche and is in demand in australia still I am not sure if an employer would be willing to shed so much money to sponsor me.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

As far as proving points for EOI, for academic points it's a transcript and certificate, etc from the educational institution. For work experience it's a combination of the skills assessor approving it, and providing a suitable employer reference letter and, in many cases, proof of payment such as tax statements, pay slips, etc. 

Employer sponsored PR is generally driven by the employer finding someone they want to sponsor. While it is possible to lodge an EOI and wait to be selected by an employer, this is rarely done -generally the employee asks the employer to nominate them for the visa rather than the employer going out to hunt for employees in the EOI system.

Hope this helps - please advise if I can assist further.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Sorry if this is in the wrong thread, but I have a question about the points for having studied and lived in regional Australia. Would the study have to be done straight before the application (i.e. last degree)? I have two degrees from Australia - the first one being the one completed in a regional area. 

Thanks


----------



## farhanmazhari (Nov 7, 2013)

Dear All,

I am from Karachi, Pakistan currently based in Dubai. I have a doubt in my mind. I have done my Bachelors in IT (4 Years) from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology) I have over 9 years of working experience in IT field. 

My question is that can I claim my 15 point against my degree because somebody told me that Bachelors from this institute is not recognize. Moreover, I have attested my degree from HEC (higher education comission), MOFA (Ministry of foreign affairs) UAE embassy and consulate. Can any body confirm that can I claim 15 points against my 4 years Bachelors degree in IT.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Farhanmazhari -

You'll need to research this - every country has a government or semi-government body that provides accreditation for universities, colleges and places of higher learning. The rules for every country are different, so you'll have to do some digging and find out what the accreditation body(s) are for your country that are able to provide accreditation to universities. For Pakistan, I believe that the HEC is the official recognizer of programs, however you will need to research this. If you are applying for an IT skills assessment in Australia, you may be able to contact the Australian Computer Society (ACS) to see if they recognise degrees from PIMSAT.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## farhanmazhari (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Mark for the response, As I stated that my degree is already recognized by HEC. The only concern I have that will ACS recognize my degree. Do you have any contact detail from ACS, to clear this point only.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Sure:

Contact Us | Australian Computer Society

There are 2 questions: 1) Are degrees in general recognised from your school, and 2) Is your degree closely related to the occupation code you choose. If you're nice to them, they might give you an answer to #1 before you actually lodge and pay for a skills assessment. #2 is the point of the skills assessment and would generally require you to lodge a skills assessment with them (and pay) in order to get your degree assessed.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## farhanmazhari (Nov 7, 2013)

Perfect, One last thing. Should I contact ACS Education or ACS Skill assessment? because I only want to verify this point that my degree is OK for them.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

I would contact ACS and speak to the migration skills assessment people.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## tasvir (Oct 18, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Jitnad -
> 
> As your degree is not an IT related degree (Chemical Engineering), you will need to get an RPL Skills Assessment from ACS. They will not assess a non-IT degree - if you need to get your Chem Eng. degree assessed, you need to do that through VETASSESS and their points test advice letter process.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,
I have a similar case too. I have a Degree in Mechanical Engineering with 11.5 years as software engineer. So you're saying that skills in ICT need to be assessed by ACS whereas the Degree Qualification needs to be assessed by VETASSESS ?
Can I go ahead (assuming I get a +ve from ACS for my Software Engineer skills) and apply for EOI ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mgalal (Sep 8, 2013)

Dear Mark,
I want to apply for ACL skills assessment....i have bachelor degree in computer engineering....more than 11 hrs experience as network administrator (263112)....my employment reference is addressed with the job title network engineer with all the duties and responsities matching the network administrator (263112).
Will this employment reference letter be ok for the assessment or the title should match identically or it is ok to use network engineer as job title?

Regards,
Mohamed.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

tasvir said:


> Hi Mark, I have a similar case too. I have a Degree in Mechanical Engineering with 11.5 years as software engineer. So you're saying that skills in ICT need to be assessed by ACS whereas the Degree Qualification needs to be assessed by VETASSESS ? Can I go ahead (assuming I get a +ve from ACS for my Software Engineer skills) and apply for EOI ? Thanks in advance


Yes but can depend on the specifics of your case, and under that scenario you may have to do RPL at ACS which can mean losing many years of experience for points

Mark Northam


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

mgalal said:


> Dear Mark, I want to apply for ACL skills assessment....i have bachelor degree in computer engineering....more than 11 hrs experience as network administrator (263112)....my employment reference is addressed with the job title network engineer with all the duties and responsities matching the network administrator (263112). Will this employment reference letter be ok for the assessment or the title should match identically or it is ok to use network engineer as job title? Regards, Mohamed.


Hi

Generally the title is not an issue as the assessment is done primarily by comparing the duties and responsibilities with the ANZSCO definition for the occupation, including the ACS expanded definitions for that occupation.

Hope this helps -

Mark Northam


----------



## mgalal (Sep 8, 2013)

Great....thanks Mark, i will put thru the application.


----------



## tasvir (Oct 18, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Yes but can depend on the specifics of your case, and under that scenario you may have to do RPL at ACS which can mean losing many years of experience for points
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark,
I am about to do an RPL with ACS. 
Please suggest the correct way forward.
a) ACS would assess only my ICT Skills, right?
b) Should I get my Degree qualification assessed by vetassess in order to claim points for qualifications ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

tasvir said:


> Hi Mark, I am about to do an RPL with ACS. Please suggest the correct way forward. a) ACS would assess only my ICT Skills, right? b) Should I get my Degree qualification assessed by vetassess in order to claim points for qualifications ? Thanks in advance


Hi Tasvir

Thanks for the note - would need to consult with you and see all of your documents in order to give you any specific advice for your case - there are simply too many details that could affect the answer to your question and neither you nor I would want any surprises down the line.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## tasvir (Oct 18, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Tasvir
> 
> Thanks for the note - would need to consult with you and see all of your documents in order to give you any specific advice for your case - there are simply too many details that could affect the answer to your question and neither you nor I would want any surprises down the line.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,
Thanks for you reply. Please suggest a convenient mode for communicating / consulting you for my case.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Tasvir -

Best to contact me through my website link in my signature - happy to discuss a consultation session so we have the time and resources to review your documents and give you specific advice for your case.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## engr_boy (Dec 25, 2013)

I just uploaded my *Diploma and English translated Diploma*.. but erroneously put on the document type -*Letter/Statement - Education Institution *when it should be at *Educational Certificate - Diploma, Degree, etc.*

Has anybody encountered a problem like this?

Do I wait for the Case Officer to address this? (I do not have one yet) or is there any other course of action?

Thank you to those who will answer.


----------

